# Sind Fläschchen Elixiere die procen können?



## moiki (12. August 2007)

Ja mir is eingefallen das ic hjetzt fläschchen mit meinem priester machen kann
also wenn ich später die spez. elixiermeister nehme habe ich da  die möglichkeit
das die fläschchen sich verdoppeln?

mfg
moiki


----------



## Manani (13. August 2007)

Fläschchenprocs können bei jedem Alchi auftreten, unabhängig von der Spezialisierung.


----------



## Sasatha (13. August 2007)

wo hast n das her? 

bin selber tränke spezie, stell aber die ganzen flasks für den raid her! das sind dann so mal 20 stk am abend! und ich noch nie ein procc gehabt! und ich denke es sollte eher proccen als dass man n geistesblizz bekommt! allein schon 3 nur durch flasks herstellen! 

soweit ich weis und erfahren habe, sind flaks --->elexire, sprich die proccen auch nur beim elexirspezi!


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (13. August 2007)

Unter jedem Fläschchen steht doch in grün was es bewirkt. Einfach mal den letzten Satz lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasatha (13. August 2007)

und was hat das damit zu tun? nix?!


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2007)

Meine Erfahrung ist, das die Flaschenverdopplung um so häufiger vorkommt, je niedriger der Trank ist. Aber ich habe auch schon von hochstufigen Elixiren (bin ja Elixirgroßmeister) zwei bekommen wo ich doch nur Mats für eines hatte... ist schon cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moiki (14. August 2007)

da steht ...
gillt sowohl als kampfelixier als auch wächterelixier...
das wird wohl heißen das das nur elixier spezis können...
danke für den tipp


----------



## Astano (14. August 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> da steht ...
> gillt sowohl als kampfelixier als auch wächterelixier...
> das wird wohl heißen das das nur elixier spezis können...
> danke für den tipp


Hi, Ich bin Alchi 375 bisher ohne Spezialisierung. Die Fläschchen als Elixiere proccen auch so. Bereits 2 mal geschehen bisher, unabhängig welchen Trank oder Elixier ich gerade gebraut habe.

Siberius 70er Nachtelf Jäger
Astano 70er Mensch Palaldin


----------



## Pi91 (14. August 2007)

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass ihr aneinander vorbei redet?
Der TE hat das Ganze zwar etwas wacklig ausgedrückt aber er meinte nicht die Geistesblitze, die jeder Alchi bekommen kann, sondern ob man, wenn man ein Fläschchen herstellt, auch 2 oder 3 oder viele raus bekommen kann.
Also ob die Fläschchen sich nur " verdoppeln" können, wenn man kein Elixier- sondern Transmutationsspezialist ist.
Meine Antowrt darauf wäre "Nein", denn Fläschchen sind meiner Meinung nach nur eine mächtigere Version der Elixiere und so kann höchstens ein Elixierspezialist mehrere raus bekommen, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.
Zur Info: Ich bin kein Alchi. Alles was ich verwendete hab ich entweder aus meiner Erfahrung "extrahiert"( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder von meinem gesunden Menschenverstand...


----------



## Casionara (15. August 2007)

Eigentlich nur als elixieralchi möglich .. früher gabs mal nen bug da ging das auch für tränke spezis aber nun net mehr!
Ein Gildenkollege hatte mal nen 5er procc bei Fläschen der Stärkung


----------



## Manani (16. August 2007)

Hm, kann natürlich sein, dass es an dem Bug lag. Aber ein Gildenkollege, der auf Tränke spezialisiert war, hat mir definitiv bestätigt, dass er Proccs bei Fläschchen hatte. Wenns mittlerweile gepacht worden ist, wird es wohl nur Elixierspezies vorbehalten sein. Sowas sollte doch im WoW-Forum nachzuschauen sein ;-)


----------



## Sasatha (16. August 2007)

wird wahrscheinlich daran gelegen haben! und ich kann euch versichern, dass es als tränkespezi net geht!

bei ca 300 flasks hätte doch min einmal proccn müssen, was nicht passiert is!


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (19. August 2007)

@Sasa: Gut das Du dir deine Frage (Und was hat das Damit zutun? Nix?!) selbst beantwortet hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unter einem Fläschen steht "Gilt als Kampf- sowie als WächterELIXIER", ergo NUR ELIXIER-Spezis haben die Chance auf einen Procc. Diskussion beendet - hoffe ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moiki (19. August 2007)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEE ICH AUCH

-CLOSED-


----------

